# Looks like winter passed over 3/4 of us!



## Ajhenderson13 (Oct 10, 2010)

Hate to jump to conclusions, but I do believe that winter may be over for 3/4 of us. Not sure about your area but we have not had a winter in two years now! Just so happened i have a nice new two year old speed wing plow! I am in central IL. Where ya at and what are you thinking?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Had one event on Xmas day that all triggers were met and another event last week that was just sidewalks/salting. , that's it for the season so far.
Last week had 4 days -10* F, this week it's in the 60's and I'm putting together lawn-care bids by requested by customers. Who knows it make pick up/ catch up in the next 3 months.


----------



## jmdregs (Nov 13, 2012)

*Not Over Yet - Massachusetts*

I've only had three plowable events so far this year but at least the weather has been a lot colder than last year. The forecast doesn't look good for the rest of this week but winter still has another two months to go.


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

Middle of MO and not one plowing event yet. We had a 1.5" storm that melted off by afternoon. Thats it! We also only had 1 plowing and 2 salt events last year. Been a bad two years here. But not any different than before.

The first two years I started plowing, I didnt drop my plow once! Or load the salt spreader. 04 and 05 was the years. The years after that though, we got hammered. So looks like we are in the same swing. 

Hell, its supposed to be 70 here tomorrow, normal is 30!.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

maelawncare;1578835 said:


> Middle of MO and not one plowing event yet. We had a 1.5" storm that melted off by afternoon. Thats it! We also only had 1 plowing and 2 salt events last year. Been a bad two years here. But not any different than before.
> 
> The first two years I started plowing, I didnt drop my plow once! Or load the salt spreader. 04 and 05 was the years. The years after that though, we got hammered. So looks like we are in the same swing.
> 
> Hell, its supposed to be 70 here tomorrow, normal is 30!.


Well, at least I'm not alone. Your story is identical to mine here. Thumbs Up


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

I feel your pain AJ.......




..............


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Im ready for warm dry weather have a lot landscape jobs waiting for me start on But that wont happen like last year


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Antlerart06;1578910 said:


> Im ready for warm dry weather have a lot landscape jobs waiting for me start on But that wont happen like last year


I doubt we have as quite an early start as last year, but they are saying above average temps for March.

........


----------

